# It's snowing........ AGAIN



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's snowing........ AGAIN !


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Snowfall warning! Tons coming down!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate it so much, can't even work on my tank because its too cold in the garage .


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Why is this in the fw section? I guess the liquid form of snow is sort of "freshwater".....


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

The weather outside is frightful but the fire is sooooooo delightful...


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Just in time, just got my truck fixed up YaY snow!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> The weather outside is frightful but the fire is sooooooo delightful...


Keep singing. Feel like Chrstmas again except for the holiday


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Kinda sucks for me as I have a bday bbq planned for Sunday with 30 peeps comin out....darn it and it's snowin....if we get lots at least the kids will have fun sleddin down the hill.....guess I should warn parents to bring snow suits.....Ain't no snow gonna hold me down......lol


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Let it snow Let it snow Let it snow! Wheres the spirit people hahaha


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

water changes all done, going snowboarding this weekend!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol it always snows up here. I looked at the forecast and all i see is 4 degree highs all week with rain.... that means snow for here :/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> lol it always snows up here. I looked at the forecast and all i see is 4 degree highs all week with rain.... that means snow for here :/


I drove up there in 1990/91 looking for a building lot. That was May and there was white stuff flying in the air. Conclusion: uninhabitable


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Kinda sucks for me as I have a bday bbq planned for Sunday with 30 peeps comin out....darn it and it's snowin....if we get lots at least the kids will have fun sleddin down the hill.....guess I should warn parents to bring snow suits.....Ain't no snow gonna hold me down......lol


That's kind of special actually. Have a wonderful white B'day.

It'll probably warm up a tiny bit tomorrow. It's warm beside the BBQ anyway


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I drove up there in 1990/91 looking for a building lot. That was May and there was white stuff flying in the air. Conclusion: uninhabitable


LOL, yea i first moved up here in 1993, there really wasn't much here back then either and it took years before the plows actually cleared the streets. My old place sat in front of an intersection, i'd spend hours watching cars play pinball down noons creek drive, even saw plows get stuck.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

haw about time u softys in van got some real weather do ya good . lol


----------

